# here she is!!!



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Heres Puffy! I cant believe it took me this long to get a dragon... Ive always seen them in pet stores but I guess it was the exotic colors I noticed they were producing these awesome animals in that caught my attention... just so turned out i had a VERY reputable(crestedgecko.com) breeder close to home... she is a sunburst crossed with a super tangerine--- her main color is going to be a solid- bright yellow with a hint of orange and some purple on the back.... shes doing great i think for it only being her third day...

View attachment 110525

View attachment 110526

View attachment 110527


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice looking beardie. Did you get rid of Orton???

Trystan


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

They're so cute when they're young.
I don't like the older ones though.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

orton went to crestedgecko- it was but wasnt a tough desicion... i loved the snake but started to get bored with him... and i dont need two reptiles to give attention to/care for along with my vinny! i like to give sole attention to one animal hence the solo serra and solo reptile... and now i have an animal that visitors(especially chicks) arent terrified of- i feel bad about ditching orton but now atleast he can be bred and maybe produce some new morph of boa??? garrick had one male hog but he looked nowhere near as nice as O , so that made me feel good.... and spaceman have you seen these guys when they get to be adults? even tho she is cute now I cant wait to see how her colors turn out!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Yea I've seen about 9 or 10 adult Beardies.
They just look weird, and pretty lazy.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i think they look pretty awesome as adults... especially the tangerines and sunbursts... and a lazy lizard is a good thing- i wouldnt want her trying to get away from me everytime i set her on my lap or whatever...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you feed crickets make sure they are small, about the size of the space between the eyes. Baby beardies can have trouble with eating too large a cricket. Their stomach gets so full it can put pressure on their spine which can paralyze them.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> If you feed crickets make sure they are small, about the size of the space between the eyes. Baby beardies can have trouble with eating too large a cricket. Their stomach gets so full it can put pressure on their spine which can paralyze them.


i cant count the number of times ive read that on the eye spacing cricket thing... but thanks! shes on crickets now, soon to be on phoenix worms...


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Orton is gone but at least you found him a good home. Good luck with beardie. She looks great.

Trystan


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks trystan- i will miss O but im up for the new challenge with the dragon- she should make a great pet!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TheGame said:


> If you feed crickets make sure they are small, about the size of the space between the eyes. Baby beardies can have trouble with eating too large a cricket. Their stomach gets so full it can put pressure on their spine which can paralyze them.


i cant count the number of times ive read that on the eye spacing cricket thing... but thanks! shes on crickets now, soon to be on phoenix worms...
[/quote]

Glad to hear it. Just figured it was better to post info you might already know then to read in a couple of weeks about your paralyzed beardie.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Awesome beardie.

As for laziness, my 7 y/o beardie who I recently sold: I would put a bag of crickets infront of the tank, and she would seriously go nuts. Lizards just dont walk around their tanks all day BTW Spaceman.

BTW: Beardies are the easiest to hold, docile lizard anyone will ever own.

Good luck, and nick beardie!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah loui they are very easy to handle even at her small delicate size... im debating on gettin her a roomate? should i? or are they content by themselves with plenty of interaction from me...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Louie. I know lizards don't just sit in their tanks all day. I've kept a lot of animals, including a Berber Skink, Golden Dust Day Gecko, Leopard Gecko, Blue Tongue Skink, Major Skink, 5 lined Skink and a got to take care of a crocodile monitor for a while.

I'll have to go with a Blue Tongue Skink for the best and easiest lizard to hold.
Mine used to get excited when I came in the room, and would try to get out until I took him out. Then he'd fall asleep on me alot.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice, any pictures of the beardie in its enclosure?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

TheGame said:


> Heres Puffy! I cant believe it took me this long to get a dragon... Ive always seen them in pet stores but I guess it was the exotic colors I noticed they were producing these awesome animals in that caught my attention... just so turned out i had a VERY reputable(crestedgecko.com) breeder close to home... she is a sunburst crossed with a super tangerine--- her main color is going to be a solid- bright yellow with a hint of orange and some purple on the back.... shes doing great i think for it only being her third day...
> 
> View attachment 110525
> 
> ...


nice pick up man......how much was she?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

TheGame said:


> yeah loui they are very easy to handle even at her small delicate size... im debating on gettin her a roomate? should i? or are they content by themselves with plenty of interaction from me...


I've seen terrertorial issues with dragons not seeing other dragons. If you get another dragon, or plan on mating them for fun; PLEASE get another friend soon!!! My dragon, when introduced to another dragon, would of had a deathmatch with my neighbors dragon if we put them in the same breeder tank.

I don't know if this applies to all dragons, but I know his dragon and my dragon both puffed up in defense mode with the mouth wide open
















so let us know what you do.. It's also hard to sex at such a young age.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

congrats on the new beardie, they a re great lizards, some of the adults, have amazing colors.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, i thought u said ur hog island boa was tha sh*t and eveyone thats thinkin of a snake should buy one..


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> lol, i thought u said ur hog island boa was tha sh*t and eveyone thats thinkin of a snake should buy one..


 you dipstick that hog island boa WAS THE sh*t and i still would encourage anyone into snakes to buy a hog... i just simply lost my thing for snakes... happens dude- these dragons caught my eye and i made a smooth switch!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

TheGame said:


> lol, i thought u said ur hog island boa was tha sh*t and eveyone thats thinkin of a snake should buy one..


 *you dipstick that hog island boa WAS THE sh*t and i still would encourage anyone into snakes to buy a hog... i just simply lost my thing for snakes... happens dude- these dragons caught my eye and i made a smooth switch!*
[/quote]







i had a hogg to at one time.....but got more into fish and sold it......i would have switch too man


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

beautiful lil thing good buy m8


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks dude^ she looks awesome and is only gonna get better! do the little ones not like the hot basking light as much(cause their so small) ? i have the hot side at 100-110 and the cool side at 80-85... she seems to prefer clinging onto the top of the branch on the cool side most of the time for now(had her since monday)... she must be coming down tho cause she left tracks in the veggies/water dish... and took a sh*t-- i just hope im doing this right as ive heard the first month or so is crucial with babies...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

heres the setup shes in... its a 40g breeder
View attachment 110720


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

TheGame said:


> Heres Puffy! I cant believe it took me this long to get a dragon... Ive always seen them in pet stores but I guess it was the exotic colors I noticed they were producing these awesome animals in that caught my attention... just so turned out i had a VERY reputable(crestedgecko.com) breeder close to home... she is a sunburst crossed with a super tangerine--- her main color is going to be a solid- bright yellow with a hint of orange and some purple on the back.... shes doing great i think for it only being her third day...
> 
> View attachment 110525
> 
> ...


looks nice makes me wanna purchase.. i have a 40g breeder that is set-up for reptiles that has been sitting for awhile... but i have 4 -- 100g+ tanks and two red nose pups i don't have time for a new pet but sure want one......................


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah the 40g breeder is a perfect size for one of these guys but i think ill get her a nicer custom set-up down the road? see how goes it


----------

